# My cat has gone missing and really worried he won't come back



## pajoka (Jul 2, 2013)

Well saturday night one of my cats decided to have a cat fight with another cat down our street , i was the only one in our house that could hear it , feel guilty because i should've gone out and scared the other cat away. Anyway sunday there was no sight of him until about 17.00 in the afternoon so we called him and he just wouldn't venture out from the car. Eventually my mum had to go out and pick him up.

What had happened was that he hurt his front right paw nothing major just a tad swollen, we decided that their was no need to go to vets as it was not that bad , he stayed all that night slept right by my side , then the next morning came and i heard him meowing by the stairs at about 6.00 in the morning. My dad had work early so he was up and then he went out and then we saw him again at 19.00 in the evening underneath my neighboured car. My dad went to go and see if he alright and shot of and that was the last we saw of him


----------



## gordeeto (May 21, 2013)

Can you give a few more details - that way people can look out for him - e.g. where you live, what colour he is, if he's wearing a collar.

I suspect he will probably come back,but I wish you good luck anyway.


----------



## pajoka (Jul 2, 2013)

He white,one blue eye and one black, i live on the outskirts of waterlooville by Oaklands school


----------



## pajoka (Jul 2, 2013)

and hasn't got a collar but microchipped


----------



## JMM (Jun 8, 2013)

I am sure he will be back. I think cats just need to be in their own sometimes. We have had a house move that the cat did not like and was hit by a car and more recently hurt his leg and each time disappeared over night. 
But each time heard him call out as if to say that is feeling a bit better when he returned. 

So keep your routine the same and wait and see what happens.


----------



## Jackdown1990 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, i don't know what i would do if i lost my Rex . I really hope you find it.


----------

